# Have a Boat, Need a Kit



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pretty much what the title says. I've recently came to acquire a quite (in need of repair but) nice 24' sailboat. 

Not exactly the most PRACTICAL of prepping supply, but useful none the less.

I'm wondering (apart from the usual food/water/medical supplies) what would be useful (particularly) for a boat? 

Also, this is sort of like my re-introduction post since I've been gone for a few months. Yay for adult responsibility!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would guess lots and lots of dry bags. You don't want any of that food/water/medical supplies getting wet.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, dry boxes and dry bags'd be a must-and something that I honestly hadn't thought of. I mean, I've got stuff=sacks for when I go kayaking, but the thought never crossed my mind on a boat-figured the hatches would do fine.

Then I get to reading on it...

Not so much. 

So. DRY BOXES AND STUFF SACKS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get the list of Coast Guard required safety equipment, you don't want problems with them. Take a magic marker and label each can with the contents. If your labels get wet you don't want mystery meals for an extended period. For that size of boat a one burner gimbaled stove would be nice. A spare set of dry clothes in a vacuum sealed bag for each person. A number of knives, always have one on you. Multiple water proof containers of matches. A taft rail/towed generator. A desalinator. 

Boats are a great way to get away from the masses. The problem you will have is that a smaller vessel requires the same safety equipment of a larger boat. A life vest takes X amount of room no matter how big your boat is. That means less space left for food and other preps. I really enjoyed my 24' sailboat I'm sure you will too.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishing equipment & bait, rain gear...


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I would suggest multiple desalinators. They only produce a small amount each day and they do have a limit on how long they work. Definitely something you'll want to practice using before an emergency. Oh and an extra pair of tough shoes, just in case you end up on a reef or run aground or what have you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> Not exactly the most PRACTICAL of prepping supply, but useful none the less.


"Bug Out Boat". I like it!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Eye patch and parrot. I would also consider designing your own flag. Cowboy riding a dolphin on a field of azure?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Nautical maps of the areas you plan to go all waterproofed... 
Compass and other navigational devices - and know how to use them
Flairs and a gun or two and some ammo in Waterproof containers.

Another suggestion, find a nearby isolated uninhabited island, build a cache?!?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good suggestions all-in particular the desalinator and island cache!

Right now, my list of things to buy include (thanks to everyone what threw suggestions into the ring):

Full Coast Guard List of Safety Gear
Mossberg JIC Mariner Shotgun (the one in the waterproof tube, with the marinecote finish-better for water applications, apparently)
USCG Approved Water Packets/Food Rations
Multiple Flare Launchers, with multiple types of flares
Alcohol Stove for the Galley
Extra Clothes in those vacuum storage bags you see on TV all the time
Desalinator (if I can find one for under $500-otherwise, I'm quite adept at making solar stills [and regular stills, for that matter])
Large Rubbermaid Containers (or some sort of dry boxes)
Various Navigation Equipment (which I know how to use-yay for Civil Air Patrol!)

Stuff I already have:
Basic First Aid Kit
3+ Days of Food and Water (just for the boat)
Fishing Gear and Tackle (plus all applicable license-both for inland, coastal, trout, the works)
PFDs for the wife, kid, and myself (soon to upgrade to Type III if I'm able)
Sharpie to write on canned goods (that is a superb idea, and I'm implementing that in my REGULAR prep storage as well)
Clothes, but no bags to put 'em in
Location of a couple of islands on the local lake-all uninhabited, but unsure if they're un OWNED... Looking into that this week
Google Map Printoffs of local waterways, laminated (as of today)
Rope. A LOT of friggin' rope

Anything else you guys can think of? I'm drawing a blank on it at this point, other than extra parts for rigging, and maybe a spare set of sails...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Candle lantern, candles(heat & Light) copy of living on 12volts with ample power, Charts of area you will operate in, diving gear at least mask fins snorkle, 3M-5200 marine sealent for below the water line, WD40 for removing excess, copy of Chapmans Seaamanship & Navigation, solar battery charger, Hand held GPS, 25#CQR & 30' chain, Danforth Anchor, Anchor Rhode maybe a spare, dock lines, spring lines, spare tiller, spare outboard plugs, propeller, over side ladder too get in and out, hand held compass, emergency hand pump bilge pump, 30 amp shore adaptor & heavy duty extention cord, rigging tools, ss cotter pins, spare light bulbs, spare tiller, bosens chair, spare winch crank, epirb, safety harness, hand held vhf, I've lived aboard on and off for years in both fresh & salt water, I will think of more, this should get you staeted. HAVE FUN!!!, I have Oh almost forgot Passport & condoms lol


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

sailaway said:


> <SNIP>Oh almost forgot Passport & condoms lol


I will reply to the rest tomorrow evening when I'm sober, but DAMN that made me laugh! Great advice, though! :eyebulge:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If I was on a boat would like to have and be proficient with a large caliber long range rifle. Keeping people far away from my boat would be a big priority.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Urine purifier:


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

There she is, in all her glory. I get to bring her home to my property next week (she's still at the guy who gave her to me's house).

Gotta be honest, she's much worse off than I was led to believe.

Her insides are totally wrecked-her cabin hatch has been left open for however long she's been sitting, so she's got flood damage on EVERY PIECE of furniture in her.

The sails are long gone. She's got no running rigging OR standing rigging.

Her mast was no where to be seen when I was there-but the guy who gave me the boat was not around to ask questions of.

Yes, the boat is mine. Yes, I acquired her sight unseen. Yes, there's a LOOOOOOOOOONG restoration process ahead.

...

But I don't want to hear how it can't be done. I don't want to hear people hating on her.

Ship like this, be with you till the day you die.

She may not look like much, but try to see around that. Try to see past what she IS, and on to what she CAN be.

Ladies and gents, I present to you my ship-_Serenity_.


----------



## jadedsoul (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the name, looks to me like a lot of potential. Good luck with her.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It may be cheaper/better to buy one that is ready to go, before sinking a lot of money into that one.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A lot of work ahead of you. L like the name. Have fun with the project and post pics as you go along for those that have never restored a boat.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> It may be cheaper/better to buy one that is ready to go, before sinking a lot of money into that one.


Cheaper, maybe in the long run. But I lack the funds to drop $2,000+ at any one time. This way, I can do a little at a time, and set her up EXACTLY as I want her, inside and out.

PLUS it'll give me the skills I need to KEEP her in that condition-besides, as I said, her hull is sound as they come. No leaks, no cracks. Yeah, she could use a paint job and a cleaning, but that's about ALL the hull need!


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

no rope on a boat only line


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

LincTex said:


> It may be cheaper/better to buy one that is ready to go, before sinking a lot of money into that one.


Diego This is some wise advise, I restored a Cape Dory 25 that was destroyed in Hurricane Andrew and started out with a project like yours. When I traded it in for my current boat I only got about 1/3 of what I had invested in it. I would have gotten even less if I sold it out right.

I can help you find stuff, there is a used sail loft in Sarasota, Fl. that can get you sails, there name escapes me right now, but they can possibly steer you toward a used mast.

I would have been further ahead getting a usedboat that just needed cosmetics, but from the up side, I can now repair anything on a boat that may need repairing, so it was a good learning experience.

Also, it looks like a shoal draft boat, does it have a retractible centerboard? I am thinking you might put an anchoring system together for it and use it as a floating BOL. Get another boat to bug out to it in. Keep it locked up with minimal preps on it. On a sailboat that size I like hand held equipment it doesn't get stripped off the boat and you can carry it with you.

What make is it? You can tell tht by the VIN# on the upper right hand corner of the transom. If you decide to use it for a BOL, I would recomend getting a nice inflatible and trustworthy outboard to move it around.

I just acquired a SouthCoast 22 that I am doing something similar with, only I am keeping it on its trailer and turning it into a camper.The mast has a tabernackle so it is easy for one person to put it up and take it down.

You should check thed trailer axel bearings before you move it, they are probably in the same shape the boat is. at a minimum they should be repacked.

I do think you have a great project and will have alot of fun. I love boats and this will be a great learning experience for you. ENJOY! Sail:2thumb:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> Location of a couple of islands on the local lake-all uninhabited, but unsure if they're un OWNED... Looking into that this week
> Google Map Printoffs of local waterways, laminated (as of today)
> Rope. A LOT of friggin' rope


What a minute, your on a lake? How big is it? Does it go anywhere?

Forget the desalinization, as most lake water is fresh, and as a boat that small if really made for transport not living on.

Also consider if its worth it to prep the boat at all if you are on a lake. I can't see too much benefit of having a decked out boat that can't really get you anywhere. Also consider that a sail boat is not all that useful in waterways. It can be done with some space for tacking but its a pain in the back side. Sure perhaps you have a motor, but said motor is made for slow speeds as the actual design of a sailboat greatly diminishes its speed opting for greater stability instead. A slow, loud, motor boat, stuck within shooting distance of shore is a sitting duck.

Of course you need sail and rigging, but before you get anything hopefully knowledge of how to sail is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Padre said:


> Also consider if its worth it to prep the boat at all if you are on a lake. I can't see too much benefit of having a decked out boat that can't really get you anywhere. Also consider that a sail boat is not all that useful in waterways. It can be done with some space for tacking but its a pain in the back side. Sure perhaps you have a motor, but said motor is made for slow speeds as the actual design of a sailboat greatly diminishes its speed opting for greater stability instead. A slow, loud, motor boat, stuck within shooting distance of shore is a sitting duck.
> 
> Of course you need sail and rigging, but before you get anything hopefully knowledge of how to sail is a foregone conclusion.


First off, Sailaway, I will attempt and make a proper reply this evening after school-just wanted to pop on and address this one real quick:

Nope, not on a lake-have one near by. It's about 17 miles the road. The lake does NOT go anywhere. But the Yadkin River DOES-although I'm not sure how viable taking a sailboat down that river'd be. I'm looking into that this summer, when I kayak the whole thing, checking for depth issues. The great thing about my sailboat, she's a REAL shallow draft.

I'm aware of the downsides of bugging out by river-but IF it's possible to take the river to the Atlantic, I could harbor hop up the coast and hook up with my mates in PA.

IN THEORY.

Of course, it would all be BEST to check before the :shtf:, but that may or may not be possible. I don't want to run her aground in the middle of the world going to hell, though-then I'd be a sitting duck.

Again, I cannot stress this point enough-this boat was FREE. It's what I've got access to, and I've NOT got the funds to buy one out right. That's why I'm restoring this one one bit at a time.

It will take me SEVERAL YEARS to do.

I forget where I was going with that, sorry, my wife's hollering at me about where we're going to go eat dinner-.

I will be back later tonight after school, if I'm able. I'll try and make a little more sense then!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a show about "trading up". I would get it cleaned up really nice, fix a lot of the obvious stuff, and then sell it. Use that money to then buy a better fixer-upper.

I just hate to see anyone get burned out. Most projects that far gone never get completed.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> There's a show about "trading up". I would get it cleaned up really nice, fix a lot of the obvious stuff, and then sell it. Use that money to then buy a better fixer-upper.
> 
> I just hate to see anyone get burned out. Most projects that far gone never get completed.


See, I grew up in poverty, and learned to get creative with it. It's going to take a while, aye. That I know. But really, she's not THAT bad off. I mean, even some of the interior can be salvaged.

As far as getting burned out, consider it like restoring an old hotrod. Takes time, effort, and energy, and you COULD just get a kitbuild or a finished one for cheaper-but in the end, it's well worth it.

Just my two cents...

Aaaaaaaaand back to School... I should have never added that to my already hectic schedule!


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Does any one have advice if i should get a zodiac or not? If not, why? And can you tell me a good one?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Does any one have advice if i should get a zodiac or not? If not, why? And can you tell me a good one?


The inflatable? I guess that would depend on the application.

Got any more details on it? What kind of Zodiac, what is the application, etc.?


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> The inflatable? I guess that would depend on the application.
> 
> Got any more details on it? What kind of Zodiac, what is the application, etc.?


Havent decides yet :-/ more of tactical,speed, and camouflaged of coarse...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Does any one have advice if i should get a zodiac or not? If not, why? And can you tell me a good one?


I bought a new inflatable, got a west marine brand, it has held up. Early on Zodiac had problems with fabric & stitching, they all did. They all have gotten better. The problem with inflatibles is that sun rots the fabric & stitching out. Don't know what size you are interested in, but you can water ski off the back of a 12'er with a 15hp ob on it. A 15 hp is basically a 9.9hp with a jetted out carb. I have a 10' with an 8hp yamaha, I wanted a 2cycle ob and they still make them, already had a ski boat, just no time to use it. Another good brand of inflatible is a Brig, I believe they are made in eastern europe, I have heard good things about them. Also I believe there is an inflatible store on ebay, Sail


----------

